# Schlechte Hardwarebeschleunigung in Chrome und Firefox?



## BloodKnight989 (21. Oktober 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem ein kleines Mediencenter aus einem Athlon 5350, Asus AM1M-A und 4GB 1333er RAM zusammengestellt.
Ich gucke damit teilweise Videos von der Festplatte (tw. in HD) & Videos von Youtube und Amazon Instant Video.

Da ich zum Surfen derzeitig Chrome verwende, habe ich auch damit die Inhalte von Instant Video wiedergegeben.
Dabei viel mir auf, dass es immer wieder zu kurzem Stocken/Aussetzern bei der Wiedergabe kommt.
Die CPU-Auslastung liegt dabei im Schnitt zwischen 50% und 70%.

Um zu testen ob es am Browser liegt habe ich auch die Wiedergabe mit Firefox getestet, hier laufen Video und Ton sehr unsynchron, die CPU-Auslastung liegt mit 60-70% noch höher.

Als ich dann nochmal Edge getestet habe, viel mir auf, dass es hier flüssig läuft mit CPU-Auslastung unter 20%.

Dabei viel mir noch auf, dass bei Chrome die GPU nicht einmal hochtaktet, sondern im Idle Zustand verbleibt. Bei Edge taktet die GPU auf 600MHz hoch, auch wenn die Auslastung nur 0-2% beträgt.


Wie kann es sein, dass die Hardebeschleunigung in Chrome und Firefox so schlecht funktionieren?
Ich habe es sowohl mit installiertem, als auch ohne Silverlight probiert. Es brachte für Chrome keine Änderung.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht oder kann mir einen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## fotoman (21. Oktober 2016)

Da taugt wohl irgendein HW-Treiber nichts, und zwar vom Betriebssystem oder der Grafikkarte.

Wenn ich von Win 7 oder 10 auf ein aktuelles Linux Mint umschalte, dann steigt die CPU Auslastung mit HD-Videos im Firefox auch plötzlich von 10% auf 25%. Selbiges beim Livestream per Flash im Chrome. Und nachdem ähnliches auch mit VLC zu beobachten ist, mag Linux meine IGP (Intel HD 3000) im Laptop schlicht nicht.

Aber nein, mit einem AMD-Chip habe ich das noch nicht beobachtet, Meine letzte AMD-CPU hatte ich zu Zeiten, als PAL-Auflösung noch das Höchste der Gefühle war und das Kodieren selbiger nac MPEG2 bei mind. Faktor 10 lag (also 10h Kodieren für 1h Video). Und die letzte AMD-GPU ist auch schon viele Jahre her.

Aber vieleicht hast Du im Firefox auch nur die HW-Beschleiniung deaktivert
Upgrade your graphics drivers to use hardware acceleration and WebGL | Firefox Help
oder das Video wird gar in (abartigem) webm ausgeliefert und die Nutzung der HW ist dafür deaktiviert (ist bei standardmäßig auch unter Windows der Fall):
Enable Hardware Acceleration in Firefox & Get 1080p in Youtube’s HTML5 player - Pinguy OS Forum

und mit "about:support" siehst Du, was FF nutzt und warum dies u.U. keine HW ist.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (23. Oktober 2016)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich habe jetzt nochmal den neusten Radeon Treiber installiert, allerdings hat das an der Wiedergabe mit Chrome nichts geändert. 

Die Links werde ich mir mal genauer anschauen. Ist ja doch ein interessantes Thema mit der Hardware gestützten Video Beschleunigung.
Was mich jedoch gewundert hat, dass Chrome den Silverlight Player gar nicht benutzt.
Aber da es mit Edge ja richtig wiedergegeben wird vermute ich nicht das es ein Fehler im Grafiktreiber, sondern eher im Browser ist.


----------



## BloodKnight989 (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe mich nochmal etwas weiter informiert: 

Chrome und Firefox verwenden von Haus aus den VP9 Codec anstatt dem h264 Codec. Dieser wird allerdings mangels Hardwaredekodierung per Software und damit auf der CPU dekodiert. Das macht dem kleinen Athlon natürlich bei hoher Qualität ordentlich zu schaffen.

Edge hingegen dekodiert nativ mit dem h264 Codec. Das schafft die Grafikkarte dann problemlos.

VP9 lässt sich bei Chrome nur schlecht als Recht global ausschalten. Unter Firefox gelingt das mit dem about:// conifg schon.
Allerdings hatte ich bisher noch keinen großen Erfolg bei der Flüssigkeit der Wiedergabe... was mich etwas verwundert, aber ich werde morgen nochmal weiter dran arbeiten...


----------



## BloodKnight989 (25. Oktober 2016)

Nun zur partiellen Problemlösung:
Sobald man in Firefox das Plugin "Widevine Content Decryption Module" deaktiviert, spielt Firefox keine VP9 Videos mehr ab und greift stattdessen auf H264 Codec zurück. Stattdem Google Player wird dann der Flash Player bzw. Microsoft Silverlight für Instant Video benutzt.
Damit laufen HD Videos im Firefox richtig flüssig.

Ich kam auf ca. 20% CPU Auslastung und zahlreichen Peaks bei der GPU Auslastung.

In Edge ist die Auslastung jedoch noch niedriger, liegt bei gerade mal 0-10% CPU Belastung. 
Kaum zu glauben, dass Edge deutlich besser läuft als Firefox.

Bei Chrome kann man das Plugin auch deaktivieren, allerdings kann man dann gar kein Instant Video mehr nutzen, da Chrome ab Version 45 kein Silverlight mehr unterstützt. Somit heißt es bei Chrome: Instant Video mit VP9 oder gar nicht!
Find ich ehrlich gesagt etwas schade. 

Somit gibt es nur die Möglichkeit einen der anderen Browser zu nutzen oder eine externe Grafikkarte zu benutzen. Alternativ werde ich nochmal die Blue Stack Apps benutzen und Instant Video als Android App installieren!


----------



## Grestorn (25. Oktober 2016)

Sehr interessant!


----------



## Robin_Hood (10. Februar 2017)

@BloodKnight989

Ich bin zufällig auf diesen Thread und Deinen Beitrag gestoßen  und kann auch etwas zu dem Problem sagen.

Ich kenne die Probleme mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung von Mozilla Firefox und Google Chrome ebenfalls. Und zwar hatte ich bereits bei wesentlich älterer AMD Hardware festgestellt, dass die Hardwarebeschleunigung von diesen beiden Browsern nicht zufriendenstellend funktioniert. Ich bin jetzt überrascht, dass das Problem sogar bei relativ aktueller AMD Hardware immer noch existiert. (Es dürfte sich nicht nur um ein Problem von AMD Hardware handeln.)

Das Problem tritt nicht nur bei Browsern, sondern auch bei Playern wie dem VLC Player auf.

Ich weiß, dass noch mehr Nicht-Microsoft-Sofware von dem Problem einer nicht zufriendstellend funktionierenden Hardwarebschleungung betroffen ist. Ich konnte die Probleme in den letzten Jahren auf ein und derselben (älteren) Hardware unter Windows XP, Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1 und Windows 10 nachvollziehen. Allem Anschein nach bekommen es diverse Softwarehersteller, u. a. Mozilla, seit Jahren nicht gebacken, in ihre Software eine zufriedenstellende Hardwarebeschleunigung zu integrieren.

Unter Windows XP hatte noch überhaupt keine Hardwarebeschleunigung funktioniert; diese führte zu Computerabstürzen. Unter Windows 7, 8, 81. und 10 (32 bit und 64 bit) funktionierte die Hardwarebeschleungung des IE (32 bit) immer besser. Die Hardwarebeschleungung von diversen Fremdherstellern blieb gleichzeitig zurück.

Mit Ausnahme des Microsoft Internet Explorers und des Micosoft Edge Browsers hat auf meinen Systemen bisher noch kein einziger Browser über eine vernünftige Hardwarebeschleunigung verfügt. Beispielsweise beim Mozilla Firefox konnte und kann ich nach wie vor beobachten, dass dieser bei eingeschalteter Hardwarebeschleungung träger wurde/wird und sogar Windows aus(ge)bremst (hat). Außerdem hat er die Temperatur meines Notebooks (sogar im Leerlauf) steigen lassen, weshalb ich die Hardwarebeschleungung deaktiviert habe und inzwischen Online-Videos vorzugsweise im Interne Explorer abspiele.

Mich würde jetzt interessieren, mit welchen Browsern - was die Hardwarebeschleungung anbetrifft - Du inzwischen (gute oder schlechte) Erfahrungen gemacht hast und mit welchen Programmen Du Online-Videos abspielst. Ich habe außer den Microsoft-Browsern unter Windows noch keinen einzigen Browser gefunden, der über ein gute Hardwarebschleunigung verfügt.

Ähnlich sieht es bei den Playern aus. Wenn man vom Windows Media Player absieht, verfügen lediglich noch der Media Player Classic aus dem K-Lite Mega Codec Pack und das K-Lite Mega Codec Pack über eine sehr gute Hardwarebeschleungung.


----------

